# Just got a 2015 Leaf!



## mass_burner (Jul 23, 2018)

Just took the plunge. Sure I'll a lot of questions. First one, will wiring a new 240 circuit out to the garage give nw significantly reduced charge times?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2018)

Congratulations. Welcome to silent running.


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes it will.  The portable charger is a joke.  Think a donut spare.  Handy I guess if you were visiting grandma 100 miles away and staying overnight....maybe.  Or to get by until your 240 is installed.

The 2015 is either a 3.3 or 6.6 kW charging at 240V.  This is much better than the crappy 1.3 kW portable.

Also keep in mind that charging eff is about 80% at 120V, and 90% at 240V.  So each mile of driving costs 10% less.


----------



## kborndale (Jul 27, 2018)

Time to put some solar panels on the roof.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jul 27, 2018)

Did they ever upgrade the thermal management on those leaf batteries?


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 28, 2018)

There's a dealer on my way home, 20 mins its at 80%. A few more details, SL, only 12k miles. I'm going to try for a used Bosch charger. 

Do they make a portable backup to get you 10-20 miles? Like a phone backup.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Jul 28, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> There's a dealer on my way home, 20 mins its at 80%. A few more details, SL, only 12k miles. I'm going to try for a used Bosch charger.
> 
> Do they make a portable backup to get you 10-20 miles? Like a phone backup.


A small, efficient generator.


----------



## woodgeek (Jul 30, 2018)

No portable backup.  No thermal management.  But the price is RIGHT.  

The nearby dealer fast charger is nice....in a pinch.  240V L2 is better.  Leaving the house fully charged every time is better than having a (nonexistent) 200lb backup battery in the trunk.

Get a full 6.6 kW or higher unit, EVSE.  Your next EV might want more juice.
Lots of USED ones on EBay, sometimes shockingly marked down (from Tesla owners that can't be bothered).  I think all the brands are ok.  My neighbor got a NICE 7kW Juicebox with internet logging for like $250.

OT:  I am now on month 50 since I got my first EV.  Just completed a week long *940* mile round trip across New England and back visiting relations, picking up kids at camp, etc in the 2017 Bolt.  Honestly, I probably spent 4-5 hours total charging (and 15 hours driving) and I never minded being stopped....all the chargers were near food and I was glad for the break.  Much more relaxing and less exhausting that the old yelling at the kids be back in the car in 5 mins thing.


----------



## jebatty (Jul 31, 2018)

woodgeek said:


> Just completed a week long *940* mile round trip across New England


 Impressive! Our Bolt is almost at 8000 miles. That's about $700 savings on gasoline not used plus savings on $0 maintenance cost. Our PV system remains the primary source of power for the Bolt, as it produces sufficient power to fuel the Bolt and the household needs.

I'm starting to think about adding a 2 plane tracker to our PV system to go off-grid to power the shop. Kwh usage at the shop is very low, mostly for LED lighting, with brief periods of 240V for power tools. Can use the generator if needed for extended power need requirements, and the shop also is already wired to charge the Bolt. Sunny days could become the primary Bolt charge location, freeing up available kWh at the grid-tied house to power a mini-split and greatly reduce our use of wood heat in the shoulder seasons.


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2018)

Have either of your states started tacking on a road use or excise tax for being an electric vehicle? In WA state that is putting a dent in the bottom line. It's especially irritating because PHEVs are lumped in with electrics in spite of the PHEV paying the gas tax.


----------



## jebatty (Jul 31, 2018)

MN - starting in Jan 2018 all-electric will be charged a $75 annual sucharge.

"The surcharge applies to what are called “all-electric vehicles,” which are able to draw power solely from rechargeable batteries, fuel cells or other electrical currents. Plug-in hybrids that require some gasoline to run wouldn’t be subject to the fee."


----------



## begreen (Jul 31, 2018)

That's a better fee structure. I'm not happy about being taxed twice.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2018)

woodgeek said:


> No portable backup.  No thermal management.  But the price is RIGHT.
> 
> The nearby dealer fast charger is nice....in a pinch.  240V L2 is better.  Leaving the house fully charged every time is better than having a (nonexistent) 200lb backup battery in the trunk.


Between Hurricane Sandy, Hurricane Irene, and a few crazy winter storms between, we had three or four extended (many days, each) power outages in 2 years (this was 2011/12).  We’ve had a few more since, the last one being six days, and we’re not exactly super rural here... I’m just five minutes’ drive outside a large town, and 30 minutes from the city.

So, I read the question about backup a little differently than you, or maybe than it was intended.  Seems to me some EV owners may experience a little buyer’s remorse a few times per year, in these conditions, unless you had a whole-house generator system you don’t mind tapping for the load of charging the EV.  We still go to work when the power is out at home.


----------



## woodgeek (Aug 1, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Between Hurricane Sandy, Hurricane Irene, and a few crazy winter storms between, we had three or four extended (many days, each) power outages in 2 years (this was 2011/12).  We’ve had a few more since, the last one being six days, and we’re not exactly super rural here... I’m just five minutes’ drive outside a large town, and 30 minutes from the city.
> 
> So, I read the question about backup a little differently than you, or maybe than it was intended.  Seems to me some EV owners may experience a little buyer’s remorse a few times per year, in these conditions, unless you had a whole-house generator system you don’t mind tapping for the load of charging the EV.  We still go to work when the power is out at home.



With a 240 mile range, the Mrs can get to work and back 6 times without charging.  No buyers remorse so far.

Running the house during the outages (with the Mrs taking the gas-wagon to work and me walking to the train): Priceless.


----------



## begreen (Aug 1, 2018)

A lot of electric car owners are in urban areas with infrequent and rare outages. Those in more rural areas often have a second car or truck.


----------



## jebatty (Aug 2, 2018)

My son is on the waiting list for the Tesla Model 3, and he had the opportunity to buy a used Model S. Now he is deciding whether to stay on the list for the Model 3 and sell the S when the 3 is delivered, or just keep the S. With an adapter for the J1722 plug to Tesla he can use my level 2 charger for the Bolt, Bosch 40 A, to charge the Tesla when he visits. I'm also installing a NEMA 14-50 outlet on a separate circuit so he can plug in his Tesla charger rather than using the Bosch.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 2, 2018)

jebatty said:


> My son is on the waiting list for the Tesla Model 3, and he had the opportunity to buy a used Model S. Now he is deciding whether to stay on the list for the Model 3 and sell the S when the 3 is delivered, or just keep the S. With an adapter for the J1722 plug to Tesla he can use my level 2 charger for the Bolt, Bosch 40 A, to charge the Tesla when he visits. I'm also installing a NEMA 14-50 outlet on a separate circuit so he can plug in his Tesla charger rather than using the Bosch.



How old is the Model S?  Does the free super charging for life pass down to second owners on the model S?

I think it’d be mighty tough dropping from the beautiful S back to the lowly 3, and I’d take a 2-year used S over a new model 3 ten times out of ten, but not everyone appreciates a nice car.


----------



## jebatty (Aug 5, 2018)

The S is a 2016, and with my son, decision made. Keep the S, also buy the 3, probably primary car for the wife. I drove the S yesterday. A beautiful car. And free super charging passes with the car.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 23, 2018)

well here is the newest entry to the electric market, 350 km per charge?https://www.yahoo.com/news/move-over-musk-kalashnikov-unveils-electric-supercar-162854131.html


----------



## Ashful (Aug 23, 2018)

Doug MacIVER said:


> well here is the newest entry to the electric market, 350 km per charge?https://www.yahoo.com/news/move-over-musk-kalashnikov-unveils-electric-supercar-162854131.html



Some things should be left in the 1970’s.  That car makes the AMC Gremlin look sexy.


----------



## jebatty (Aug 24, 2018)

... and does it come equipped with twin barrels? 350 km/charge is about 220 miles maximum, respectable but not earth shaking in the current EV market. My Bolt regularly charges to 250 mile range with hilltop reserve charge capacity remaining, and about 280 miles on a full charge based on my driving habits. Bolt mileage now is approaching 9,000.


----------



## Light84 (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice choice!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 17, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Some things should be left in the 1970’s.  That car makes the AMC Gremlin look sexy.


Styling budget :ZERO


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Styling budget :ZERO


Sadly, I suspect some people actually got paid for that design.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 17, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Styling budget :ZERO


You didn't watch the video, I guess.  They did that quite deliberately.  Thought actually went into styling that design.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 17, 2018)

Ashful said:


> You didn't watch the video, I guess.  They did that quite deliberately.  Thought actually went into styling that design.


Thats even worse!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 17, 2018)

begreen said:


> Sadly, I suspect some people actually got paid for that design.


Its cars that like this that are bad for the Electric car movement. Looks matter. The tesla roadster would be the other extreme as the best looking electric car ever made IMO.


----------



## bholler (Sep 18, 2018)

I like the design it reminds me of the old datsun wagons.  I like the kind of weird boxy yet rounded design of the 70s import stuff.   But pretty far from supercar looks.


----------

